# Aide utilisation iCloud Drive



## Iguana7 (16 Janvier 2019)

Bien le bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'un coup de main car j'ai encore du mal à saisir comment fonctionne exactement iCloud Drive. je vous explique mon problème.

J'ai pas mal de photos et j'essaie de me désengager de DropBox vu que j'ai un abonnement 2To sur iCloud Drive. Mon but étant d'y ajouter le max de photos afin de ne pas mettre tous mes oeufs dans le même panier. J'ai donc un DD externe qui contient environ 700 go de photos que j'aimerai mettre sur le Drive afin de pouvoir les retrouver si jamais mon DD venait à me lâcher. 
J'ai branché mon DD sur le mac et j'ai commencé le transfert dans mon dossier iCloud Drive. Quand je suis revenu quelques heures plus tard, j'ai eu un message d'erreur disant que la place n'était pas suffisante. 

En fouinant un peu, j'ai compris que toutes les photos s'installaient sur le DD de mon mac, chose que je ne souhaite pas car je veux simplement avoir une copie des photos sur mon DD externe + sur un dossier photo sur iCloud Drive. Donc rien à voir avec mon mac.

Une âme sympathique pour m'aider ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## guytoon48 (16 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir,
Il faut comprendre qu’il s’agit d’une synchronisation;
Ce que tu mets sur iCloud Drive se retrouve sur tous les appareils connectés au même compte iCloud!
S’agissant de photos, pourquoi ne pas les mettre dans « Photos » une fois la bibliothèque iCloud activée? Tu as un abonnement 2 To et ce sera également une synchronisation sur tous les appareils dont le Mac à la différence que tu peux demander l’optimisation du volume occupé.


----------



## Iguana7 (16 Janvier 2019)

Mais j'aimerai que ça ne prenne aucune place sur le mac. De toutes façons je ne peux pas dans la mesure où j'ai un DD de 500 go sur le mac et que le dossier photos que je veux transférer de mon DD externe fait 800 go. Je veux simplement que ces 800 go soient sur le cloud, si jamais il arrivait qqchose à mon DD externe.


----------



## ze_random_bass (17 Janvier 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Il faut comprendre qu’il s’agit d’une synchronisation;
> Ce que tu mets sur iCloud Drive se retrouve sur tous les appareils connectés au même compte iCloud!
> S’agissant de photos, pourquoi ne pas les mettre dans « Photos » une fois la bibliothèque iCloud activée? Tu as un abonnement 2 To et ce sera également une synchronisation sur tous les appareils dont le Mac à la différence que tu peux demander l’optimisation du volume occupé.



+1 sur le fonctionnement de Photo qui prend de la place sur ton iCloud.



Iguana7 a dit:


> Mais j'aimerai que ça ne prenne aucune place sur le mac. De toutes façons je ne peux pas dans la mesure où j'ai un DD de 500 go sur le mac et que le dossier photos que je veux transférer de mon DD externe fait 800 go. Je veux simplement que ces 800 go soient sur le cloud, si jamais il arrivait qqchose à mon DD externe.



Une solution bricolo serait d'ouvrir ton compte icloud sur un navigateur internet, d'aller sur la partie photo, a priori sur un autre ordi que le tien, de brancher ton DD externe sur cet ordi et de faire du glisser / déposer entre la fenêtre du DD externe et le navigateur internet. Là tes photos se mettront directement sur le iCloud sans passer par une copie sur l'ordi ... normalement.
Après, comme le précisait guytoon48, il faut bien cocher l'option d'Optimisation du volume occupé car sinon par défaut tes photos seront ensuite téléchargées depuis le cloud vers ton Mac en qualité optimale.

a+


----------



## Iguana7 (17 Janvier 2019)

Ok donc si il n'y a pas d'autre solution, DropBox reste quand même bien plus pratique...


----------



## guytoon48 (18 Janvier 2019)

En résumé, iCloud ne s’apparente pas à une sauvegarde en ce qui concerne les photos.


----------



## ze_random_bass (18 Janvier 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> En résumé, iCloud ne s’apparente pas à une sauvegarde en ce qui concerne les photos.



Ben en fait si, quand tu changes d’appareil notamment. Le truc c’est que ça prend forcément un peu de place sur les appareils connectés au Drive.

a+


----------



## guytoon48 (18 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir,

Il est primordial de bien faire la différence entre une sauvegarde et la synchronisation. Synchronisation et sauvegarde sont deux opérations radicalement différentes.

- La *SAUVEGARDE* est une copie unidirectionnelle des fichiers (opération nativement non destructive) :
Les fichiers présents sur la source sont COPIÉS dans la destination.
Quoi qu'il advienne des fichiers de la destination, il n'y aura aucune incidence sur la source.

- La *SYNCHRONISATION* est une opération bidirectionnelle irréversible consistant à rendre identiques les contenus de la source et de la destination en y combinant leurs dossiers et fichiers respectifs (opération de nature destructive) :
Une fois la première synchronisation effectuée, tout changement effectué sur un fichier ou un dossier d'un côté sera systématiquement répercuté de l'autre (Entre l'iPhone, iPad, iPod et l'ordinateur).
Quand vous éliminez un contenu d'un côté (que ce soit sur la source ou sur la destination), il sera systématiquement éliminé de l'autre côté.


----------



## Iguana7 (23 Janvier 2019)

Quand j'ai mis sur iCloud Drive des photos de mon mac, je les retrouve donc également sur mon iPhone. 
En revanche pour la consulter, je dois la "télécharger". Ou est elle stockée ? A quel endroit je peux la retrouver en dehors du dossier du drive ?
Soit je suis vraiment idiot soit c'est pas si simple, voire un peu des deux


----------



## Dead head (23 Janvier 2019)

Je n'utilise pas iCloud Drive pour les photos, mais j'imagine que sur l'iPhone, une fois la photo téléchargée, elle doit se retrouver dans l'app Photos.


----------



## Iguana7 (23 Janvier 2019)

Non justement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Janvier 2019)

Si la photo est enregistrée dans l’application Photos d’un appareil, elle est visible dans Photos sur tous les appareils . Si elle est dans un dossier quelconque d’iCloud Drive, elle est visible via iCloud Drive (Fichiers d’iOS) sur tous les appareils


----------



## Iguana7 (23 Janvier 2019)

Sur mon dossier Photos d'cloud Drive, je vois toutes les photos. Mais pour l'agrandir par exemple, je dois la télécharger. Du coup elle arrive où ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Janvier 2019)

C’est normal, si tu as activé l’optimisation du disque, la photo que tu vois sur ton appareil est une miniature stockée en pleine définition sur le Cloud. Elle doit donc être téléchargée.
Si l’optimisation n’est pas activée (ou si ton disque est suffisant gros) les photos sont stockées en pleine définition.


----------



## Iguana7 (23 Janvier 2019)

ok mais du coup si je veux montrer 50 photos à un ami. Je dl les 50. Comment faire pour qu'elles soient à nouveau optimisées une fois visionnées ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Janvier 2019)

L’optimisation consiste, lorsque la place vient à manquer pour un fonctionnement normal de l’OS, a « miniaturiser » les photos ou dossiers les plus anciens, selon un processus que nous ne connaissons pas. Et ainsi libérer de la place. 
C’est le système qui gère, pas l’utilisateur ....très approximativement en travaillant sur les documents non utilisés depuis longtemps.
Donc si tu montres des photos à un ami, il y a des chances qu’elles restent en pleine définition sur ton matériel. Le système, s’il doit gagner de la place, travaillera sur des fichiers plus anciens


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Janvier 2019)

En gros, l’optimisation consiste à garder 20 ou 30% de ton volume disque disponible. Après Apple fait sa cuisine pour que l’objectif soit atteint sans que sa logique soit identifiée (du moins à mon faible niveau). Je n’ai pas pu dégager une logique entre les actions sur fichiers, dates, poids du fichier....etc


----------



## ze_random_bass (23 Janvier 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> En gros, l’optimisation consiste à garder 20 ou 30% de ton volume disque disponible. Après Apple fait sa cuisine pour que l’objectif soit atteint sans que sa logique soit identifiée (du moins à mon faible niveau). Je n’ai pas pu dégager une logique entre les actions sur fichiers, dates, poids du fichier....etc



HS : je viens enfin de comprendre le fonctionnement de cette option ! Merki !


----------

